# 5.1 Surround Mixer



## NRGyzer (27. Juli 2004)

Ich suche ein Programm mit dem ich Mono- oder Stereodateien in 5.1 Surround umwandeln und animieren kann.

Also zB dass ich eine Sounddatei nehme, und sie über eine bestimmte Zeit "von hinten nach vorne" fliegen lassen kann.

Gibts sowas, bzw. mit welchen Programmen kann man das machen?


----------

